# Results from "Big Bass" tourny at Portage 3-29



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

What a surprise!! At least 53 teams had cabin fever!!!:Banane30:
Much, much positive feedback on the format (1 bass limit)! So much in fact we're considering running our open at Milton in June the same way. 
Here are the top 5 Big Basses:B

1. Whitakers 5.31lb $800.
2. Mel Balas 5.04lb $600.
3. Knight, Maglovsky 4.74lb $400.
4. Riley, Riley 4.64lb $200.
5. John Schneider 4.47lb $120.

The Portage Lakes Bass Masters would like to "Thank" all those who participated and supported this event. It is much appreciated!:highfive:
It will help alot with our kids event in May. Check it out...
www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com
Milton tourny will be posted here as well when it is developed. :G


----------



## RANGER 422 (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds like somebody might have an outstanding IOU that needs to be taken care of, could be all wet thinking that but put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Was kinda fishin for comments on the premise rather than if you like somebody or not for any reason. Does not matter nor does it serve a positive purpose. But heck on here a thread can go any direction. Pends on the person posting. I'll stop here................


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Where can I see all of the results for the tourny?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

lakeslouie said:


> Was kinda fishin for comments on the premise rather than if you like somebody or not for any reason. Does not matter nor does it serve a positive purpose. But heck on here a thread can go any direction. Pends on the person posting. I'll stop here................


I don't think it has anything to do with liking someone or not.

Now to the premise...
Looked like a helluva turnout, especially for the crappy weather. 
53 boats on March 29th and lots of positive feedback...sounds like all the ingredients to give it a go again at Milton. Actually I think Milton is perfect for a one fish Big Bass tourney!

*Congrats to the Whitaker's and all those who cashed a check, starting '09 out right*!

BTW, How'd my partner do?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Heck lets do it with the Mosquito tournament  That would be really cool and something new to try. Would you change your style big jigs #1 pork or go with standard stuff and hope for the best.

Mark


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with liking someone or not.
> 
> Now to the premise...
> Looked like a helluva turnout, especially for the crappy weather.
> ...


Not sure about your partner as I had to leave for work at noon. I'm sure he had a fish, just not 4lbs. BTW nice fish last Tues.
Thanks for the comments. We are possibly finding a new frontier?
Not liking someone was carefully worded by me cause those who would read this and not know the scoop, would think there was something shady going on and that simply isn't the case. Just didn't want the thread to get hijacked!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> Where can I see all of the results for the tourny?


There was only the top 5 big basses. There was several other 4lb'ers caught. It was reported that folks started releasing their fish once the weight got above 4lbs. Fish totals and total weight would be inaccurate. Our director took a pic of the leader board but not sure if its posted yet. Hope this helps!
www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Damn....Riley and Riley still alive and kickin LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

